# Peachtree WW EASTER SALE



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc. , Some good deals especially the Mirska sanding disc


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the nooners


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Saw a few things I may be ordering, Thanks Tommy


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup Think I'll get some more Mirska disc and possibly those boardmates as well


----------

